# Thieves again!!!!!!



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

This time it was at the ramp on HWY 90 in Liberty. I was heading back to the ramp this evening when some guys in another boat flagged me down. They asked if I parked at the ramp because a black truck had been broken into and an officer was still on the scene. I said yep and that I had a black truck. The officer was at the ramp when I pulled in but turns out it was another black truck that took the hit. I don't know if they broke the window but the officer said it was broken into and the doors were left wide open. Sorry POS thieves!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Bet it's the same ones! Sounds like they are working the boat ramps!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Crack Monsters....Gou Hole and Wallisville Project ramps have all been targets...Shoot'em then hang them for other crack monster thieves to see.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Was the truck parked under the bridge or out in the open.?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Parked under the bridge. Mine was out in the open. I have parked there for many, many years without problems except for once when my dog kennel got stolen. That was the last time I ever parked under the bridge. About two months ago someone did steal a short chain and a bungee cord out of the back of my truck though. I was parked out in the open then. I cleaned out my truck today just to make sure there was nothing of value in it.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Not much worse then thieves. I have been parking at the hwy 90 ramp for 5yrs now and never had anything messed with. But I always park up against the fence so my truck is as visible as possible. But I have know a couple folks to have their stuff broken into, and all of them we're parked under the bridge. Sure hope these guys get stopped soon.....for good.


----------



## catfishFlinn (Jan 29, 2015)

Why don't they setup a sting? Park a nice truck down there for a few days monitored and bust their *** or shoot em preferably


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

catfishFlinn said:


> Why don't they setup a sting? Park a nice truck down there for a few days monitored and bust their *** or shoot em preferably


I would provide All ammo needed!


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Will this be a bow or rifle hunt? Will there be any trophy fees? I always park out by the fence even in the middle of summer Ive looked at the shade under the bridge and thought well my truck will be cool when I get back but then I thought better and figured I wouldnt help out the meth heads.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I bet if their hands were cut off it would send a message to the other thieves to think twice before breaking into peoples trucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

